# 50HP Tohatsu Prop



## BrownWaterAdventures (May 11, 2020)

Looking to replace the stock prop on my motor. Mounted on a 16' Tavernier. If anyone has experience on sizing and performance results with these motors. Any insight would be awesome.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Call Jack Foreman at Crossroads propeller. He's got a Tohatsu on his Speer and built the prop for my Tohatsu 50 on my Whipray. (361) 552-2789


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Jack Foreman prop on my Tohatsu 50 as well...same one he runs on his Spear.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Stock Tohatsu aluminum 3-blade 11 x 15.......I can flirt with 40mph when riding solo on a calm day. Holeshot suffers a bit. It’s on a Salt Marsh Heron 16.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

If you are able to get to Brooksville I have a prop you can try


----------

